# lateral epicondylar release and muscle rotation transfer (anconeus)



## mbjenkins (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone know how to code this?


----------



## dcarrier1021 (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds like a muscle flap graft CPT 15734


----------

